# A bit of everything



## GRAYHIL (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi all
For those of you who like challenges how about this. A fully radio controlled Panzer IV made from scratch all on a Colchester Master lathe to plans supplied by Armortek in Devon, UK.
Welding, turning, drilling, milling, dividing head work, electronics, painting etc.
I do not know if you can but feel free to look at all the photos on the site in my albums,they are a bit jumbled but may set you off on a new project.







Graham


----------



## GRAYHIL (Jul 13, 2011)

On photobucket
http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll49/GRAYHIL/
Graham


----------



## lazylathe (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Graham,

That was quite the undertaking!!!! ;D
Looks amazing and all the details really finish it off!

I did not have the time to go through all of your videos, but did watch the first few pages!
Do you have a video of the V8 running on petrol?
Or even in the vehicle it was designed to go in?

Excellent workmanship all around!!!!

Andrew


----------



## steamer (Jul 13, 2011)

On Man!!!!!

Must not look! Must not Look!!.....Danger! Danger! New project Alert! Danger!!!!!

 ;D

That is REALLY cool Graham!

Dave


----------



## GRAYHIL (Jul 13, 2011)

Andrew
The Whittle V8 has proved really difficult to get going or even fire/backfire.
Everything checks out as being correct? but it just will not go.
There have been various theories, cams drawn reversed, firing order wrong with relationship to cam, fuel tanks too high etc.
I need to take time from my other activities to strip it all down and recheck it.
PS If I get it going its for an as yet, unbuilt aeroplane.

Andrew
The tank is one of the best and most rewarding projects to make.
Graham


----------

